# LFS lied and now i need stocking help



## ohmieryerye (Feb 1, 2014)

So I've had fish since i was a kid, and I've always had a little 10 gallon. So, when i broke my ankle at work I decided that I needed a hobby to fill the 6month recovery time. so I refilled the tank, cycled for a month, and decided I wanted to do a cichlid tank. So after speaking with the guy at the LFS, i purchased a yellow lab(unsure of the gender), an 'assorted cichlid'(I have determined it is a male red zebra), a neo. Brichardi, and 2 fish labeled 'assorted cichlids'(a bad idea as they are probably hybrids, I cannot figure out what they are). He said they would be fine in a 10gal for a little while but i would HAVE to upgrade to a bigger size in a few months. Once everyone was settled in I did quite a bit of research and found out how complicated these fish are. After finding some good deals at various stores i bought, set up, and cycled a 30 gal tank. So now to my problem, I'm at about 10 or so days post introduction to the new tank, and up until this morning all has been great! But now all of a sudden the zebra is attacking the yellow lab, the lab is currently near the top in the corner kinda on its side(reminds me of a submissive cat). I called the LFS and they said i could get store credit if i bring either one back. now before i go and spend more on fish I'd like a little advice, I would like to keep the Brichardi and the Yellow Lab if possible. my goal is a (mostly) peaceful tank. Also if anyone has any recommendations on any books that would be helpful, I'd love to know about them!

so what I'd like to know is what species/gender would work after i get rid of the zebra, any decor issues you notice, and what to do with my 2 mystery fish. Also i apologize for the long back-story!


this is a photo of my tank currently, there will be a piece of wood on the right side, i am currently soaking it to remove tannins. Also the 'wood' thing on the left is totally hollow(opinions?)




these last 2 are the mystery fish


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

yellow labs are pretty docile and stay on the smaller side.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

The wood is not a great idea, as it will lower the PH in your water. The last 2 fish look a little like taiwan reef haps, or likely a hybrid of them. LFS for the most part seem to get most of the fish they sale from Segrest Farms, or similar. Which means hybrids, mislabeled, or just poor quality fish. ESPECIALLY with African Cichlids. Thats why the majority of us order Quality Lineage fish online, check the Site sponsors, and the retailer reviews to see some of the good ones out there if you want to order online.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I stopped relying too much on so called experts @ LFS or any fish store.

Instead, I rely on forums such as this and the power of the internet to do research about this hobby.

Here in Denver, there is an LFS store north of the city. When I was new to the cichlid keeping , I ran into an employee of that store. I was quite impressed with his knowledge, so I thought.

But he seemed to always get the wrong sex of a fish. One time I lost a few fish as he sold me a supposedly male peacock, added this fish into an all male tank, WW 3 started.

Yes he sold me a female yellow regal.

As I learned more about cichlids, I soon realized his knowledge was quite shallow specially in the compatibility area.

Do your research before heading to buy a fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 30G? It's small for most Malawi.

Post pictures of your unidentified cichlids in the Unidentified forum.

For now I would definitely return the red zebra to the guy who sold him to you for a refund.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree, the tank is small for Malawi fish. You could maybe have a breeding group of Labs 1m, 3 females. Or take everything back and get a few more Brichardi and see if they pair off.


----------



## ohmieryerye (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow have i been busy lately! I really appreciate all the support! ok so the red zebra is gone (hopefully to a better home!) , the yellow lab is looking pretty beat up but he seems to be acting more normally now.

thank you schticky schnauzer for the advice, I realized that i probably shouldn't have gotten those 'assorted cichlids'. And i think I'm going to get my next fish online when my friend does(to save on shipping)

yes chopsteeks thats exactly whats happening to me, these forums and other sites are saving my (and more so my fishes) life!

DJRansome, the dimentions are 30L X 12W X 18H, and the red zebra is gone  and my mystery fish have been identified!

and last but not least Floridagirl! yes i have a friend that will take the 2 reef cichlids! I have considered both of those suggestions, from the research i have done if i get more Brichardi then the lab will have problems but if i get more labs the brichardi may be fine. is this correct? maybe change the aquascape to better suit the latter?

Again thank you to everyone from me and the fish to all who have offered advice and info! I'd like all the fish to be as happy and healthy as possible! Off to a rocky start but the road is smoothing thanks to you guys!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My thoughts were Brichardi or Labs, not both.


----------



## ohmieryerye (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok! well then it looks like the only question now is whether to get rid of the lab or the Brichardi! thank you! Also do you have any opinions on how the tank is set up? i think it need more rocks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Depends on what stocking that you decide on.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

The floor space is going to most likely be a problem with a mixed species setup. A pair (ultimately colony) of brichardi would probably work better than the labs, in my opinion...mostly because they stay smaller (a 6 inch lab is going to look quite cramped in a 30 inch tank, much less a group).


----------

